# Review Contest!!



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

As I close in on 1500 posts, I am going to run a contest for the best review posted in the Habanos Review Forum. To enter, post a review in the Habanos Review Forum and post a link to that review in this thread. My favorite review will win a nice assortment of cigars. The closing date for reviews is April 16, 2007. I should hit 1500 hundred posts by or around that date. Just my way of saying thanks to the community and entice some members to post more reviews. 

Best of luck to all entrants!! :tu

***this thread is posted here because the contest is only open to members who can see this forum***

***pictures in the review are not necessary but certainly welcomed***

***there is no limit to the number of entrants or the number of reviews per entrant***


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh yeah I know I got this1 in the bag. My reviews r like no others.:tu


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh yeah I know I got this1 in the bag. My reviews r like no others.:tu


:r You're just lucky he didn't make "proper spelling" a requirement.

I'll have to see what I can dig up. Nice contest.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I guess we will have to get our Booker Decoder rings ready:tu


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

...ah what the hell. Here's one of mine from a few days ago that a few people mentioned they enjoyed. Great contest by the way!! :tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73926


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Great idea, hmmm, what am I going to smoke for this review? Hope this generates many reviews...


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is my Habano's review for this week of the Sancho:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74863


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'll try and keep a running tally on the entrants:

Stonato~ http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73926
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74863


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

I got a PP that needs a few more days in the humi then I can see if I can rival Stonato~'s review. (no offense brother  Or maybe I'll do the Diplo? hhmmmmm


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

You cannot beat my Cohiba Maduro 5 review. :tg


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice contest.... I think I'll work on something to submit. I've been meaning to write a review lately, anyway.  :ss


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Darn it, I posted a review last week of the Cuaba Traditionales.

Guess I'm gonna have to force myself to smoke another one for your contest. 

Thanks for starting this up! :tu


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

can i play too...  Rainy Day Robaina


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great contest thanks for hosting.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> As I close in on 1500 posts, I am going to run a contest for the best review posted in the Habanos Review Forum. To enter, post a review in the Habanos Review Forum and post a link to that review in this thread. My favorite review will win a nice assortment of cigars. The closing date for reviews is April 16, 2007. I should hit 1500 hundred posts by or around that date. Just my way of saying thanks to the community and entice some members to post more reviews.
> 
> Best of luck to all entrants!! :tu
> 
> ...


Point of order yer honah! They have to be new posts? Or can they be oldies but goodies? :ss


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Badkarma said:


> I got a PP that needs a few more days in the humi then I can see if I can rival Stonato~'s review. (no offense brother  Or maybe I'll do the Diplo? hhmmmmm


...hey no worries at all bro. Go for it, I'd love to read a great review and get your take on the PP.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Sweet contest, here is my entry.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74945

Thanks, Joel


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Stonato~ said:


> ...hey no worries at all bro. Go for it, I'd love to read a great review and get your take on the PP.


Roger that bro, I'll fire it up Sat or Sun when I dont have to worry about interruptions.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

2 Famoso reviews already, this is great!!

Love the idea!!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

donp said:


> Point of order yer honah! They have to be new posts? Or can they be oldies but goodies? :ss


Old reviews are fine to submit but I can tell you that I am partial to new ones as the Habanos Review Forum has been slow of late.

You did remind me of one of my favorite movie quotes....your honor, your honor


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'll try and keep a running tally on the entrants:

Stonato~ http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73926
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74863
Blake Lockhart http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73119
DonWeb http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74777
cigar joel http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74945
RedBaron http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74900


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Haven't done a 1 Man HERF in a bit so this one will have to suffice 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35487


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

I wrote one recently

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=70614


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Great contest. I like anything that encourages reviews. One of my favorite aspects of CS. 

Here are my two (so far) appropriate reviews.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=859081#post859081

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65186


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'll try and keep a running tally on the entrants:

Stonato~ http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73926
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74863
Blake Lockhart http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73119
DonWeb http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74777
cigar joel http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74945
RedBaron http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74900
LasciviousXXX http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35487
avo addict http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=70614
gvarsity http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=859081#post859081
gvarsity http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65186


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Haven't done a 1 Man HERF in a bit so this one will have to suffice
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35487


Its been 6 months!!! No better time than now to sit down and give us another great installment of the 1 Man Herf!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

jgros001 said:


> Its been 6 months!!! No better time than now to sit down and give us another great installment of the 1 Man Herf!!


Tell me about it! I will try and sit down this weekend for one but its been so damn busy I probably won't have a chance to do 3 in a row.

I'll give it my best though


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is today's review of yet another ISOM. Enjoy...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=860096#post860096


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I would like to cast my vote for a2vr6. An excellent review!!

And since the Leafs don't stand a chance in the playoffs at least he'll win something!!

Just messin with ya man!!


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Ermo said:


> I would like to cast my vote for a2vr6. An excellent review!!
> 
> And since the Leafs don't stand a chance in the playoffs at least he'll win something!!
> 
> Just messin with ya man!!


Are you stalking me?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

:r :r I guess I kinda am. Sorry. No more!!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Awesome work on the reviews keep em coming!!

Stonato~ http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73926
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74863
Blake Lockhart http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73119
DonWeb http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74777
cigar joel http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74945
RedBaron http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74900
LasciviousXXX http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35487
avo addict http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=70614
gvarsity http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...081#post859081
gvarsity http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65186
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=860096#post860096


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Here's one from a while back, I'll try to put up another newer one soon.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38490


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I have a review from today to submit:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=861917#post861917

And my most recent review from before this contest started, which is one of my favorite from my many reviews:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=66372

Good luck to everybody!!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Awesome work on the reviews keep em coming!!

Stonato~ http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73926
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74863
Blake Lockhart http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73119
DonWeb http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74777
cigar joel http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74945
RedBaron http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74900
LasciviousXXX http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35487
avo addict http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=70614
gvarsity http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...081#post859081
gvarsity http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65186
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...096#post860096
Ermo http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=66372
Ermo http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=861917#post861917
dyj48 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38490


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll take a crack at it.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=868401#post868401



Wish me luck!


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

For your consideration...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75732

:ss


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75761

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=70513

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61559

A bouquet of my best


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Awesome work on the reviews keep em coming!! Deadline is 4/16....

Stonato~ http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73926
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74863
Blake Lockhart http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73119
DonWeb http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74777
cigar joel http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74945
RedBaron http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74900
LasciviousXXX http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35487
avo addict http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=70614
gvarsity http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...081#post859081
gvarsity http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65186
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...096#post860096
Ermo http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=66372
Ermo http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...917#post861917
dyj48 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38490
Ivory Tower http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=868401#post868401
Fumioso http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75732
TheDirector http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75761
TheDirector http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=70513
TheDirector http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61559


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Here is my entry

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=873020&posted=1#post873020


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

What? No more reviews???


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

Alright. One more just for the Review Contest:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=76826

With cigars like this, everyone's a winner already! Good luck, all.

:ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

OK, I checked some of them and read the first post here, and it doesn't seem the review had to take place after 4/2/06, so I will enter this one...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=68834&highlight=hemingway+signature+little


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is an oldie of my favorite Cuban smoke...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=42248


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Why not?:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=872208&postcount=1

I haven't smoked many ISOMs, but I knows 'em when I smokes 'em!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

A couple entries:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75763

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=76819

And one for a study in contrast...lol:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31846


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Awesome work on the reviews keep em coming!! Deadline is 4/16....

Stonato~ http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73926
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74863
Blake Lockhart http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73119
DonWeb http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74777
cigar joel http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74945
RedBaron http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74900
LasciviousXXX http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35487
avo addict http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=70614
gvarsity http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...081#post859081
gvarsity http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65186
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...096#post860096
Ermo http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=66372
Ermo http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...917#post861917
dyj48 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38490
Ivory Tower http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...401#post868401
Fumioso http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75732
TheDirector http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75761
TheDirector http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=70513
TheDirector http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61559
CigarGal http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=873020&posted=1#post873020
Fumioso http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=76826
Greerzilla http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=68834&highlight=hemingway+signature+little
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=42248
TMoneYNYY http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=872208&postcount=1
whiteboard http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75763
whiteboard http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=76819
whiteboard http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31846

Thanks for all the entries...remember the deadline is tomorrow at midnight and I'll try to get through them all and announce a winner on Wednesday.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll throw my hat in the ring... congrats on 1500! :tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=77033


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> ...remember the deadline is tomorrow at midnight and I'll try to get through them all and announce a winner on Wednesday.


We're down to the last couple hours, feels like New Years Eve. Will there be any last minute sprints?.... come on, dig deep. :bx


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Man, I wish the weather were better and I might get another cigar in for review!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

11:59 Central Time (where I'm located)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=77246


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Did I make it in time? Please????


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Awesome work on the reviews...I'll work through them and hope to announce the winner(s) in the next couple of days.

Stonato~ http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73926
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74863
Blake Lockhart http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73119
DonWeb http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74777
cigar joel http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74945
RedBaron http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74900
LasciviousXXX http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35487
avo addict http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=70614
gvarsity http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...081#post859081
gvarsity http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65186
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...096#post860096
Ermo http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=66372
Ermo http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...917#post861917
dyj48 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38490
Ivory Tower http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...401#post868401
Fumioso http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75732
TheDirector http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75761
TheDirector http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=70513
TheDirector http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61559
CigarGal http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...d=1#post873020
Fumioso http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=76826
Greerzilla http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...gnature+little
a2vr6 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=42248
TMoneYNYY http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpos...08&postcount=1
whiteboard http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75763
whiteboard http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=76819
whiteboard http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31846
pnutbutrsangwich http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=77033
The Professor http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=77246


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes!  Thanks for including me just under the wire.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow, those were some great reviews...really wish I weren't working right now and could sit out in the sun (yes, the sun is finally shining in Baltimore) and smoke a cigar. I really appraciate all of the entries and hope we (myself included) can keep the Habanos Review Forum smoking as it has been. 

Here are the winners (I'll shoot you all pms for addresses):
1. The Professor: '06 Punch Royal Selection No. 11
2. whiteboard: Wolter's Gold Medal
3. cigar joel: VR Famosos (for breaking the cutter)

This was really a tough decision because all of those reviews were excellent.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the awesome contest! I'm so excited my review has been deemed worthy.  If I wasn't at work right now, I'd go smoke a cigar to celebrate. :ss Alas, I'll have to wait until this evening....


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats to the Professor. Thanks for the contest, jgros001.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Club Stogie is the real winner of this contest! Such great reviews help make CS the best cigar board. 

Fantastic job jgros001! :tu :tu :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> Club Stogie is the real winner of this contest! Such great reviews help make CS the best cigar board.
> 
> Fantastic job jgros001! :tu :tu :tu


:tpd:

Well said!!! I'll certainly be writing more reviews to help spur conversations about these fine products.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

congrats professor!!

You're lucky I didn't break out one of my new-and-improved Ermo custom rolled to review :r 

They need another week of rest then I'll show you guys 2001 Upmann Lonsdales re-rolled into canonazo's (kinda)!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks, Jeff. Great contest. 

Thanks to all the reviewers and congrats to all the winners. 

Keep'em coming, folks.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Great contest!!!!! My congrats to the winners!:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats to the winners for their great reviews! :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Ermo said:


> congrats professor!!
> 
> You're lucky I didn't break out one of my new-and-improved Ermo custom rolled to review :r
> 
> They need another week of rest then I'll show you guys 2001 Upmann Lonsdales re-rolled into canonazo's (kinda)!!


I can't wait to read it ... LOVED the last one!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Congrats on the win Darrel!! You deserved it with a great review!!:ss


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Wonderful contest and congratulations to the winners. Of course, we're all winners as we get to enjoy all the great reviews.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

As everyone says, it's been a great boost to the habanos reveiws (good idea, Jeff). 

Good work all for doing your part and congrats to the contest winners!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Second prize winnings
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78293

Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Jeff for the great prize package, looks great.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78468

Thanks for the great contest!!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Holy crap. Prize came today. Holy crap.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78486

Thanks again for such a great contest!!!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Glad everything arrived in good shape. I thank you all for writing some awesome reviews.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> Glad everything arrived in good shape. I thank you all for writing some awesome reviews.


Thank you for the great contest and great prises!!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

another great contest - well constructed, nicely completed.

congrats to the winner(s).


----------

